# Sneak Attack!



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Went hunting this past Sunday at our family farm. Got out and not a gobble to be heard. I sat down where my dad had heard a gobbler the day before, put out a hen deke and started some light calling. After 10 minutes I heard crunching off to my left and here came 2 bucks. Had velvet sticking out about 3" above their heads. The closest one locked in on the decoy and started "sneaking" in to check it out. After it got close enough to smell my scent on the deke they both took off running for the hills. After they had gone 200 yards out I heard another crunch to my left and what do I spot? A coyote! He had also locked in on the decoy and had no clue I was even around. Was neat to see him go into stealth mode and put the sneak on. When he got to within 10 yards of the deke (15 yards from me) I let him have it. Ended up being a male about 30 lbs in size. Not what I started out after, but he'll do!


----------

